
The New Flickr Sucks and Here’s Why - fakeer
http://www.infinitehollywood.com/the-new-flickr-sucks-and-heres-why/
======
Terretta
The old photostream layout is there. Append ?details=1 to the URL.

~~~
fakeer
Which will be phased out soon, right?

------
thoughtcriminal
Flickr is now so in-your-face and slow loading, I can't stand being on the
site. And this is from a guy who would spend an hour on the site looking for
the perfect image. Not any more.

~~~
faizanaziz
These services that are owned by big companies and are generally free (1 TB
limit) don't have an incentive to make something for the user. They care about
their customers the advertisers. You should rather invest in a service that's
built by people who love photos and build the service with a clear business
model. A model that powers the user. Where the user pays for the service and
thus becomes the customer. Now any decision the company makes it has to put
the users first who are the customers.

I am one such person who feels this way about these giant social networks. So
I built <http://pixter.in> , a service that puts users first. Do check it out.

~~~
thoughtcriminal
Cool site. Mobile version looks amazing. I will check it out.

